#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Liberar cliente para usar VPN

## rkimporte

Olá tenho um cliente que acessa uma rede VPN, fora da rede, preciso liberar esse acesso no meu mikrotik, no load PCC e no servidor pppoe

----------


## rkimporte

Ninguém???

----------

